# Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V



## xXDanielHDXx (10. August 2015)

*Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*

Hey liebe PCGH Community,

ich besitze einen FX 8350 der mit einem Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 Mainboard auf 4.85 GHz übertaktet wurde.
-> CPU-Z Validator 4.0
Das Problem sind die Temperaturen die dieser mit meiner Corsair H60 erreicht, Socket im Idle 50°C ist viel zu hoch meiner Meinung nach.

Als Case habe ich das Corsair r300, ist ein relativ schmales Gehäuse und wegen meinen Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeichern ist da auch kein Platz für eine Luftkühlung.

Also spiele ich mit dem Gedanken bald eine Corsair H100i GTX zu kaufen und diese oben im Gehäuse zu installieren, oder hat jemand von euch eine bessere Idee?
Würde die Corsair H100i GTX den Prozessor auch kühl genug halten unter stundenlanger Vollast?
Welche Lüfter empfehlt ihr dazu?


----------



## Xracmoth (10. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*

Hi

Was willst du denn dafür ausgeben? Soll es eine Wasser oder Luftkühlung sein?


----------



## freezy94 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*

Die "Wasserkühlung" ist nicht besser als ein ca. 35-40 Euro Luftkühler.
Ich habe ebenfalls Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher und bei mir passt ebenfalls ein Macho oder ein Brocken 2 drauf da diese asymmetrisch gebaut sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Also spiele ich mit dem Gedanken bald eine Corsair H100i GTX zu kaufen und diese oben im Gehäuse zu installieren, oder hat jemand von euch eine bessere Idee?


Etwas größeres passt nicht in Dein Gehäuse. Das Ding funktioniert, ich habe für meinen FX eine etwas größere mit drei Lüftern, aber es lohnt sich für Dich auch so. Luftkühlungen gehen auch, aber diese ganzen 1,3kg schweren Trumme verbiegen irgendwann die Mainboards so weit, dass die Spawas z.T. Kontakt zum Kühler verlieren können, da reichen hundertstel Millimeter, um den Anpressdruck zu verringern. Da sind Wasserkühlungen von der Belastunmg her viel besser für das Board. Leider finde ich keinen Test zu Deinem Wunschmodell,  was man findet, klingt aber gut.


----------



## freezy94 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*

Wenn es eine Wasserkühlung sein soll, dann greif bitte mindestens zu solch einem Set: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-di...ual-120-mm-edition-wase-243.html?sPartner=110

Nehmen sich preislich nichts, die Magicool ist jedoch erweiterbar.
Gibt es als 120mm, 240mm sowie 360mm Radiatorvariante.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (11. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*

Danke für eure Antworten 
Die Variante von freezy94 sieht ganz interessant aus, vielleicht traue ich mich ja ran an eine "echte Wasserkühlung"


----------



## Xracmoth (11. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*



xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> Die Variante von freezy94 sieht ganz interessant aus, vielleicht traue ich mich ja ran an eine "echte Wasserkühlung"



Wie gesagt, sag uns doch was du ausgeben willst, wie du siehst kostet das Set schon 130 Euro, dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Schläuche eventuell Schrauben, usw. Du kannst deine CPU auch mit einer Luftkühlung leise und kühl halten und es kostet dich ca. die Hälfte


----------



## marvinj (12. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Etwas größeres passt nicht in Dein Gehäuse. Das Ding funktioniert, ich habe für meinen FX eine etwas größere mit drei Lüftern, aber es lohnt sich für Dich auch so. Luftkühlungen gehen auch, aber diese ganzen 1,3kg schweren Trumme verbiegen irgendwann die Mainboards so weit, dass die Spawas z.T. Kontakt zum Kühler verlieren können, da reichen hundertstel Millimeter, um den Anpressdruck zu verringern.


Einfach den Kühler abstützen, mit 2 Bambus-Rohren, beide Seiten mit Gummi abkleben und dann hält das. Mach ich seit Jahren schon und hilft. Der beste Kühler alut PCGH-Test: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=68&lng=en
Teuer, aber kühlt auch^^


----------



## freezy94 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Suche Kühler für FX 8350 @4.85 GHz/1.4V*



Xracmoth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sag uns doch was du ausgeben willst, wie du siehst kostet das Set schon 130 Euro, dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Schläuche eventuell Schrauben, usw. Du kannst deine CPU auch mit einer Luftkühlung leise und kühl halten und es kostet dich ca. die Hälfte



Das Set ist vollständig. Muss nur eingebaut werden.


----------

